

The fortune is in the follow up - SteliE
http://blog.close.io/want-to-close-more-deals-follow-up-more-follow-up-better

======
Lissajous
Thanks for sharing this Steli - I especially like the structured frequency
guidelines. I'm sure I'm not the only one that's let sales opportunities slip
through my fingers by either over- or under-connecting.

